# GPU-Z 0.3.8 do not recognise my videochip (NeoMagic MagicMedia256XL+).



## MasterOfSilence (Dec 26, 2009)

Sony Vaio PCG-SR7K
NeoMagic MagicMedia256XL+
6 MB VideoRAM
VID:10C8, DID:0016, Subsys: 8093104D, Rev: 10
GPU-Z dosn't recognise this chip - "Unknown Architecture"


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 26, 2009)

not supported, no plans to support unless neomagic wants to help with info


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2009)

6MB of ram? how old is that thing


----------



## MasterOfSilence (Dec 27, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> not supported, no plans to support unless neomagic wants to help with info


As I know, they went out of business year or two ago.
What about to include some information about their production based on VID/DID?


			
				Mussels said:
			
		

> 6MB of ram? how old is that thing


This stuff come from 2001...


----------



## YahooElite (Jan 10, 2010)

Eh... Shouldnt the GPU's that are actually supported be limited? Say like, nVidia 6 or 7 series and up, and whatever the same thing for ATI would be. Thats probably how it is anyway but just sayin..

Not to mention if its seriously that old and weak of a card theres really no reason to add GPU-Z support to it..


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2010)

YahooElite said:


> Eh... Shouldnt the GPU's that are actually supported be limited? Say like, nVidia 6 or 7 series and up, and whatever the same thing for ATI would be. Thats probably how it is anyway but just sayin..
> 
> Not to mention if its seriously that old and weak of a card theres really no reason to add GPU-Z support to it..



why discount information that is already coded into CPU-Z for the old ATi and Nvidia Serie's gfx? 

sorry for OT in your theard MasterOfSilence.


----------



## YahooElite (Jan 11, 2010)

i may be mistaken but W1z only adds information to GPU-Z that he has access to, maybe he doesnt have access to the information required for GPU-Z to recognize certain cards.

And W1z basically said that here: not supported, no plans to support unless neomagic wants to help with info

Meaning the information needed needs to be available for him to add it to GPU-Z and apparently the information on the OP's card is NOT available.

Before you decide to be rude to people that are giving their opinions try reading every single post in the thread first.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2010)

YahooElite said:


> i may be mistaken but W1z only adds information to GPU-Z that he has access to, maybe he doesnt have access to the information required for GPU-Z to recognize certain cards.
> 
> And W1z basically said that here: not supported, no plans to support unless neomagic wants to help with info
> 
> ...



cards give out a physical ID, and an ID from the driver.

I beleive GPU-Z goes by physical ID, which requries w1zz to input it.

Stuff likes clocks can be read from some drivers, others must be input manually


----------



## YahooElite (Jan 11, 2010)

As i said, W1z needs the information from older generations from the people that made them, nvidia and ATI which can be found mostly anywhere or already have the information within the drivers as you said are common place, older brands arent that easy to come by.


Well either way, if W1z were to input every single GPU in the list he would be pretty busy unless he had help with it, and as such only GPU's released within the past few years should be included, thats imo anyway.


----------

